# My story FIBROIDS & IBS/IBD/Collitis



## legaleagle (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi All! I'm new-want to share w/anyone my story". I had a "2 for 1" sale between 2001-2002 -- I had a diagnosis of uterine fibroids and irritable bowel syndrome. Read on.Starting early 01ï¿½ I had multiple fibroids diagnosed. A common "wait & see approach" was taken. By mid-01ï¿½, the fun began. Escallating abdominal pain required pain meds in order to function. By Nov. 01ï¿½, while on Vicodin, the pain level hit a constant "8" - I went to the E.R.-the fibroids grew (1 lemon size, 2 pendulated and 1 other). I waged WW3 with my obgyn and primary to do something - the pain was at the black-out level, and Demerol shots barely helped. The doctors could NOT conclude that the fibroids were exclusively causing this type of pain. I had alternating diarreah/constipation also. Whichever it was, it was explosive and the pain (on pain meds, mind you) was unbearable- no sleep, rest, etc..Both my GP and a gastroenterologist said I had symptoms of IDB - in my case lower abdominal pain, intestinal noises, gurgling, lots of gas, etc. In early Feb. my obgyn did the fibroid surgery - via laparascopic myomectomy - a success. The plot thickens. Some adhesions were removed from the bowel. 3 weeks after surgery, I started feeling the same type of pain again! After another round of Er & doctor visits, massive frustration, in Early March 02ï¿½ the gastroenterologist performed a colonoscopy (not a big deal - by this time, I would not care what they did to me) & found a small amount of diverticulitis (less serious than diverticulosis?) and prescribed antibiotics; stripped down my diet (what I do during the onset of an attack) to let the body rest : water, broth, jello and a bit of mashed potatoes-(forget the butter) - for a few days- then "test" build it up again -add 1 new item only - wait 4 days or so to see if it caused an attack. Also keep a food journal.My education began - We discussed diet, fiber and STRESS (if I didn't have it before, I assure you, I had it now) and certain medications. Pain killers, containing codine will constipate me. Lovely, I was eating them like candy before the surgery. Enemies are: caffine, soda pop, greasy food and fat. Also cigarettes and of alcohol. Oh yeah, did I mention STRESS and a lack of exercise? I had been attempting to EAT 29 grams or so of fiber a day, (lots of broccoli- nice & gassy) but it was too much for my system to handle. What I do to CONTROL my attacks now: follow the gastro doctorï¿½s diet (avoid the enemies), use the emergency diet if I have an attack, (it's pretty darn easy, just give up everything I like - just kidding, I'd eat paper if he told me too), take 6 Citrucel tablets a day (2 w/each meal), drink 8-8oz glasses of H2O, and try to walk a good distance everyday. I do Tai-Chi Chuan to de-stress and all have helped tremendously. As a back-up I have an Rx for Nulev. So far, Iï¿½ve had had 2 attacks, on in August for 5 days.The purpose of my story is one of HOPE. Medical diagnosis is tricky - persistence of a diagnosis is key. I cannot tell you how many doctor visits, diagnostic tests and countless hours it took to get these diagnosis. If only the Startrek "tricorder" was for real.I manage today through education, armed with an emergency diet AND constantly refer to this WEBSITE. It is INFORMATIVE and invaluable by bringing us closer to people who also COPE, and strengthen us to resist the urge to ISOLATE ourselves. Thank you, dear sponsor for truly making a difference - that in itself is a miracle.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

legaleagle, How is your pain doing now?If the diet and stuff making the turn of direction still?I take care of a lot of my Chronic Pelvic Pain with diet too.I have specific things I don't eat.I do a lot of the same things you do, includingthe exercise stuff.You do Tai Chi, I do mostly Yoga, although th horse works out well for trying to pass through the stuck zones.Did anyone ever take the laproscope and scope out your pelvic areas outside of the colon?I had a fibroid along with andenomyosis, endometriosis,cystic ovaries, and a colon thatwas wrapped around an stuck like glue to the ovary and the musculatur of the pelvic girdle.I had all the woman stuff removed except fot the right ovary.Yeh, it was pretty ouchie.I had 2 surgeries 7 months ago to address the disease process in my pelvis.Now, 7 months later I have a new endocrinologist who is considering the removal of the left ovary which is having signs of going bad too.So yes, it takes patience and prudence and so much more than just one modality to facillitate healing on such a massive scale.Best of Luck to you.You sound like you have a great program and that you are clear about yourprocess.Hooray!Lets get better soon







each day, and with one step closer to our personal health freedom.Hugs and Hope,Kamie


----------

